# projects finished last week



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Here's a couple of little ones my guys in the field took some video of.
I thought I'd let them try their hand at it


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks great Aaron!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Those roofs can get a liitle warm here in the Tampa Bay area in the middle of August!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Those roofs can get a liitle warm here in the Tampa Bay area in the middle of August!


I bet! I did a tile roof like the one you did for my former brother-in-law about 12 years ago. Pressure washed and shot 1 coat of velvet exterior 100% acrylic.

Talked to him a month back and said that his roof was probably peeling and needed a fresh coat. He said it still looked great other than a little moss.

I was surprised!


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

love the sound of a sprayer, cha ching


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice work, as always! I have never seen those barrel tiles painted like that, are they different from the red terra cotta type?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Some are white.We also have the flat cement squares as well.









We can paint them any color they want obviously but most go white


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Pretty cool. As I've said before, Aaron should be the youtube King of Paint talk.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool. Definitely smart to put them behind the camera, give them a different look at their work. You can tell them it looks great.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Where were the roof guys ashes falling from his ciggy?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

wje said:


> Where were the roof guys ashes falling from his ciggy?


That's part of the non-skid additive:whistling2:


----------

